# Are you an Army.ca addict?



## mdh (16 Feb 2005)

I'm not sure if this topic has been raised or not - but I have to confess - I believe that I am addicted to this board and might - just might - have a problem. In fact, I don't think there any doubt about it - My name is MDH and I am an Army.ca addict.

I notice that I have now spent a total of 6 days 14 hours and 10 minutes on this site.   My wife is scared for me, my friends wonder why I laugh maniacally when I type into the "ethereal" green on screen - or turn purple with rage...I can't explain it to them - I'm not sure I can explain it to myself.

Sleepless in cyberspace?

cheers, all, mdh  :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (17 Feb 2005)

Niner says I am......I told her No, but she still doesn't believe me....with 20 days?  How can that be?

GW


----------



## camochick (17 Feb 2005)

I am a total addict. I can't stay away. I need help, help me jebus >


----------



## Lethbridge U (17 Feb 2005)

I have to agree with you mdh, I check this stupid site like 20 times a day, it's just a little too addicting. Well, I guess it's 20 times better than writing this stupid paper I'm working on.    :-\
We should start a support group for people who need to stop read all these aimless posts and get out into the real world.... wait, a support group... that's a little counter productive.


----------



## Korus (17 Feb 2005)

4 Days 9 Hours here...

But I think I'm seriously addicted too Army.Ca.. my low "total time logged in" probably results from the fact that I'm rarely at home anymore nowadays..


----------



## spenco (17 Feb 2005)

I'm sitting pretty at 5 days myself... I am addicted, I need my daily dose of army.ca.


----------



## JasonH (17 Feb 2005)

Total time logged in: 1 days, 22 hours and 18 minutes.

I only come on to lurk in some threads.  I usually post in the general CF forum and in the news.


----------



## big bad john (17 Feb 2005)

I'm not addicted...really....I can stop any time I want to.....I just don't want to!


----------



## ab136 (17 Feb 2005)

Wow. I never checked stats before. 3 days 23 minutes. Do I need help!  ???  I think I might. A support group, yeah yeah that's it......but won't that take away from my Army.ca time???  OK no support group....but, but, but, more coffee......black!!!


----------



## Burrows (17 Feb 2005)

9 days 9 hours and 52 minutes.  Im hooked.


----------



## Mauler (17 Feb 2005)

On the web there are two and only two websites really worth spending that much time on.

www.janes.com and www.army.ca


Army.ca, live it, think it, be it. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (17 Feb 2005)

My name is GGHG Cadet and I have a problem too. I've been logged in for 6 days and 18 hours. I check this site way too much, for example I'm at school now and should be doing some work but I'm on here.


----------



## condor888000 (17 Feb 2005)

Same here man this is stopping me from increasing my computer marks from 90's to 95's...

8 days, 12 hours, 52 mins and counting...


----------



## camochick (17 Feb 2005)

11 days 3hours and 42 minutes. I have even put people on hold on the phone to type out  a post or ignored instructions in a class. I need help, I am an addict for sure haha >


----------



## jswift872 (17 Feb 2005)

4 days, 12 hours and 55 minutes....ouch, i think i'm hooked


----------



## Freight_Train (17 Feb 2005)

13 days, 3 hours and 45 minutes, oh yeah little bit of OCD here, might miss something otherwise...


----------



## Scratch_043 (17 Feb 2005)

> Total time logged in: 10 days, 13 hours and 50 minutes.



The sad thing is, that camochick has more time logged in than me, and I can remember her first post.....

Nic


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (17 Feb 2005)

6 days, 8 hours, 33 minutes.

Wow, think about all the productive stuff I could've done with all that time.....

Nah, probably would've just spent it sleeping. Or worse, working on assignments!  :crybaby:


----------



## Franko (17 Feb 2005)

The way to recovery is to first admit that you have a problem......

...wait a tick....

ALRIGHT....GET OFF THIS THREAD AND VISIT ANOTHER....

That's right...just another fix is all you need...no need to sober up....

There...that's better, isn't it?

Regards

Army.ca  .....the addiction that knows no cure!  ;D


----------



## Glorified Ape (18 Feb 2005)

I've started checking and posting on this board more than ones I've been frequenting for years. I think it's a good thing that so many find the board so appealing - I'm sure to some degree it builds community and understanding between different elements, etc. as well as a better understanding between officers and NCM's. Or at least, that's the impression I've got. Hey, what other site can you post on where you can legitimately claim that your participation on the board is contributing to your professional capacity? (none for me, though I'm sure some might have others).


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Feb 2005)

16 days 2 hours and 14 minutes as of this post - my usage goes up whenever i have an essay/project that I am working on at my desk.


----------



## Troopasaurus (18 Feb 2005)

6 days, 2 hours and 1 minutes here. I am addicted.


----------



## Sundborg (18 Feb 2005)

Only 2 days, 20 min here.  I can't say I live here but I do like to stop by and chat.


----------



## winchable (18 Feb 2005)

> Total time logged in: 16 days, 9 hours and 52 minutes



And I consider myself only moderately hooked.

Sure I start to get the jitters if the site goes down, sure I get edgy, sure I pick fights with inanimate objects but hey...I dont need it..yeah I can give up any time I want see....






...Any new posts?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Feb 2005)

Geez Che,
if your moderately hooked at 16 days, I guess I'm in big trouble....
Total time logged in: 38 days, 13 hours and 36 minutes....I needa life.....


----------



## Island Ryhno (18 Feb 2005)

Geez, I got laid off the first week in January, I think I've been logged in since then, I'm trying to get alerts sent to ma cell phone. I don't send dirty pics to my cell. Must.....unglue.....a$$....from....this....desk.......DOH, I give up, I'm here till eternity.

"All right, brain. You don't like me and I don't like you, but let's just do this and I can get back to killing you with beer." Homer Simpson


----------



## TCBF (18 Feb 2005)

Like any good chronic, I can blame it on others - YOU! - if I didn't have to log on to sort out you lot, I wouldn't be hooked.  

"Society's to blame." - "Right....We'll be arrestin' im too!"  (Monty Python)


----------



## Sundborg (19 Feb 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> I dont need it..yeah I can give up any time I want see....
> 
> 
> ...Any new posts?



lol


----------



## Torlyn (19 Feb 2005)

5 days, 11 hours, 2 minutes...  Now, if we were only posting the amount of time it took for our applications to go through...  

T


----------



## Griswald DME (19 Feb 2005)

This site is so addictive.   I'm happy that we don't own a computer at home, or I'd do nothing other than sit on my duff all evening.   My wife would disown me!   Right now we just borrow the neighbours laptop (along with his wireless connection - can you say SWEET!) a few times a month.   But when I do, I find myself on this site almost every few hours checking for new messages.   I should be sanding and repainting the bedroom but I'm sitting here typing.   I can hear my wife sanding the walls.     Hahaha.   She is going to be really ticked at me!

DME


----------



## patt (19 Feb 2005)

yes i set army.ca as my home page


----------



## Slim (19 Feb 2005)

12 days, 20 hours and 33 minutes.

1581 posts over 53 topics and 17 votes...Wow 

Slim


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Feb 2005)

SLIM IS A ROOKIE!!!!


----------



## Slim (19 Feb 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> SLIM IS A ROOKIE!!!!



 :-*


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Feb 2005)

The other day one of my co-workers saw me reading in the library ... she stopped and said to me.. "what, is army.ca offline?"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Feb 2005)

...hummm,eh, yea,umm......highly sensitive case, um ,national security and all , maybe be best if you just forgot you ever saw that,......


----------



## chriscalow (19 Feb 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...hummm,eh, yea,umm......highly sensitive case, um ,national security and all , maybe be best if you just forgot you ever saw that,......



Office Space?  "H-Have you seen my stapler?"


----------



## Pieman (19 Feb 2005)

You are not alone!

ARMYCAHOLICS ANONYMOUS 
(pernounced _army-ka-holic_)

Hello Everyone, My name is Pieman and I am a Armycaholic....


----------



## TCBF (19 Feb 2005)

Major Security Violation: My wife just read Griswald's post.  Now I may not be allowed to use the computer when I come home on weekends.  Thank goodness for "Imposed Restriction"!

Tom


----------



## NiTz (19 Feb 2005)

I'm addicted too.. according to the fact that i've been logged on for 1 day 11 hours since I opened my account on january 27th... By the way my girlfriend is sick about me reading this green screen forever.. lol

cheers!


----------



## vangemeren (21 Feb 2005)

I think I've got a problem, at four and five in the morning I keep clicking on the refresh button on my browser at the home page to see the latest reply to any thread. I sit here even if there hasn't been a relpy on the entire site for 40 minutes. I was a lurker in the threads for over a year before getting deeper into my addiction by registering. It all started witha recruiting question, then the all caps binge and now at 103, I'm on the road of no return.


----------



## patrick666 (21 Feb 2005)

I think a lot of the time spent is idling. I find myself always coming back to the site and refreshing though. I'll live it on for hours and go do other things, return, and look for updates. My name is Patrick, and I am an army.ca addict.

When I was out west, we had two public computers, and everytime I was on I was usually purusing through the forums. I've heard many "That army site, again eh". YES THAT ARMY SITE AGAIN$!@#$(_ Sorry, lost it for a second... Help me... 


;D I really don't know what I'd do with my spare time otherwise...

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2005)

22 days 4 hours 28.....29.....30.....31......32....33...........




[I type slow.]


----------



## karl28 (23 Feb 2005)

I love this site get to learn alot more about the CF .  I am on at least two to three times a day when I am not working  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Feb 2005)

I am not an addict. I *meant* to spend 59d 19h 29m (and counting) here.


----------



## Morgs (24 Feb 2005)

My girlfriend has blocked Army.ca on  her computer using those stupid parental controls, and wont tell my the password.
There's always a way around these things. I set up a remote desktop client on my computer and now all I do is leave my computer on and surf  Army.ca through the remote desktop on my computer when I'm at her house.  >


----------



## Scratch_043 (24 Feb 2005)

Mike wins





			
				Morgs said:
			
		

> My girlfriend has blocked Army.ca on her computer using those stupid parental controls, and wont tell my the password.
> There's always a way around these things. I set up a remote desktop client on my computer and now all I do is leave my computer on and surf Army.ca through the remote desktop on my computer when I'm at her house. >


and so can anyone else who wants to....

why not just download another browser, and not tell her about it, then you can surff all you want. ;D

Nic


----------



## tree hugger (25 Feb 2005)

3 days, 2 hours and 44 minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## winchable (25 Feb 2005)

I've got the whole office reading the site now, they wonder my obsession.

Every so often I'll hear the guy who's supposed to be working for me, peer into my office and go "You're looking at that army site again aren't you? Get to work."


----------



## q_1966 (25 Feb 2005)

Ive only spent 2 days, 22hrs on this site, but I know im an addict


----------



## Ralph Wigum (25 Feb 2005)

You all have beat me I am a junor compared to all of you lol. I have 1 day 2 hours and 15 minutes logged on the site right now. I love this site lol. I cant get enough of this site I visit at least two or more times a day. Keep up the good work of running this site.


----------



## canuck101 (25 Feb 2005)

well i have Total time logged in: 1 days, 18 hours and 33 minutes i love this site too. I need to log on aleast once a day.  ;D


----------



## Morgs (25 Feb 2005)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Mike winsand so can anyone else who wants to....
> 
> why not just download another browser, and not tell her about it, then you can surff all you want. ;D
> 
> Nic



I hope no one would try it... then again, if they did it would serve them right... I mean I hope they have a spare copy of their operating system.

I hadn't actually thought about downloading aonther browser, I think she'd know though.
Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2005)

Well! 23 days and 1 hour, guess I had better log off......  >


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2005)

Oh No!  Two more days in only a week.  Too many posts to read, so little time.  Who's going to start a rush in the comedy threads next?  Artificial Intelligence is no match for Natural Stupidity.  170 plus points of what happens to your brain cells in the Army.....  TEAMWORK.....means you never have to take all the blame yourself.  Time to Roll Up the Rim......


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Mar 2005)

Step away from the rim sir, this can only end badly, it's not worth a beigne! I think I'll be in the next Tim Hortons ad, gently typing away on Army.ca while my dog brings my 4 large coffee, because he can only handle the "Carry out Tray" and it has to be balanced on all sides. Then I email the Tims I don't need to the lads here on Army.ca because nothing goes with Tim's like Army.ca


----------



## Ennasa (10 Mar 2005)

Im at 1 day, 22 hours, and 33 seconds.....  Im a hotel receptionist with internet access  >   oh yeah.. Im an addict   This site is just too cool  ;D


----------



## my72jeep (10 Mar 2005)

Hello my name is Bob and I'm an sex addict. Oh what, Wrong room, sorry I mean an Army.ca addict.1 day 21 hours 3 min.


----------



## armyrules (10 Mar 2005)

I am an addict and I'll never go to rehab lol


----------



## armygal (10 Mar 2005)

Ha! Ha! Very funny, but I think we are all addicts.  That is why we spend so much time on here.  Yes sex addicts as well.  LOL.


----------



## Lim0 (11 Mar 2005)

How does the timing work? If I left my browser on for 5 hours and I came back would it say I was logged in for 5 hours?


----------



## atticus (11 Mar 2005)

Wow, mine is really long. I can only imagine all the other stuff I could have done:
 Hey, atticus, you have 15 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 4 days, 2 hours and 37 minutes.

I guess thats nothing compared to how much time in your life you spend going to the washroom. Something like two years.


----------



## Burrows (12 Mar 2005)

10 days 11 hours and 53 minutes.


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

Your a true addict if all the folders are blue and all the threads dont say new  :warstory:


----------



## Jonny Boy (12 Mar 2005)

2 days 9 hours23 minutes and i have been a member since January


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (12 Mar 2005)

I registered January 09, 2004, 23:00:00, and have been logged in for 3 days, 9 hours and 58 minutes.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I registered January 09, 2004, 23:00:00, and have been logged in for 3 days, 9 hours and 58 minutes.



Obviously you have a life elsewhere.....  ;D


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (13 Mar 2005)

I hope that was sarcasm cause thats clearly too much time on one websie  : ;D


----------



## bobtiji (13 Mar 2005)

i sure am


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Oh No!  Two more days in only a week.  Too many posts to read, so little time.  Who's going to start a rush in the comedy threads next?  Artificial Intelligence is no match for Natural Stupidity.  170 plus points of what happens to your brain cells in the Army.....  TEAMWORK.....means you never have to take all the blame yourself.  Time to Roll Up the Rim......




OOhh boy, a casualty. Id love to see some withdrawal symptoms...


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Mar 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> I hope that was sarcasm cause thats clearly too much time on one websie   : ;D



i dont think it was because i have been on this site since jan 11 05 and i am at 2 days 18 hours and 1 minute. and you have registerd here about a year earlier and have only like 3 and a half days. dot take it the wrong way though it is good toi have a life eles wear


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

Sgt.Fitzpatrick said:
			
		

> I just have 7 hours and 42 mins. How many posts do I need for three leafs ? :threat:



Now I'm over 9 hour and did 40 posts I'm trying to get 100 posts to my third leaf.

P.S both these replys where made in the same day. (Moderator Edit - And the earlier post was deleted by a Moderator, along with many other inane posts made while spamming the board to pad the post count.)


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

Fitzpatrick you do know that posts made in Radio Chatter no longer add to your total right?


----------



## Duke (17 Mar 2005)

1 day, 21 hrs. Not hooked yet but definitely getting a jones....

Duke


----------



## Lexi (18 Mar 2005)

Hey, Lexi, you have 15 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 7 days, 13 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

Total time logged in: 3 days, 1 hours and 33 minutes.     Since January 25 2005... I'm definitely addicted!


----------



## air533 (19 Mar 2005)

.


----------



## Jonny Boy (30 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> 2 days 9 hours23 minutes and i have been a member since January



wow now i am at 3 days 4 hours and 2 minutes. i have spent like 24 hours a month on this site.


----------



## civvy3840 (30 Mar 2005)

I'm only at 1 day 10 hours and 21 minutes but today during an English test I sort of fell asleep and was thinking of things I have posted on this site.


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Hey, Lexi, you have 15 messages, 0 are new.
> Total time logged in: 7 days, 13 hours and 30 minutes.


HAHA I win   12 days 7 hours and 34 minutes


----------



## Lexi (30 Mar 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> HAHA I win   12 days 7 hours and 34 minutes


Can we say.. "lifeless"?  ;D


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Can we say.. "lifeless"?  ;D



Nah..I can say moderator though...ooh and I have a bigger post count   x]


----------



## Lexi (30 Mar 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Nah..I can say moderator though...ooh and I have a bigger post count   x]


Yeah, but, you don't have a kilt.
Therefore, you've lost all coolness and/or sexiness.


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2005)

How do you know I dont have a kilt


----------



## Lexi (30 Mar 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> How do you know I dont have a kilt


You haven't shown it to me yet? haha.

Okay folks, let's test popularity.
How many PM's do you have?  8)


----------



## Burrows (30 Mar 2005)

Somewhere around 346


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (30 Mar 2005)

26... but its quality over quantity my friends.  ;D


----------



## infamous_p (30 Mar 2005)

3 days .. 3 hours .. and 47 minutes

my name is Dave, and I'm a non-recovering Army.ca addict.

:


----------



## winchable (30 Mar 2005)

> Hey, Che, you have 54 messages, 0 are new.
> Total time logged in: 20 days, 15 hours and 33 minutes.
> Show unread posts since last visit.
> Show new replies to your posts.
> March 30, 2005, 22:17:53



Up a bit from my last update.


----------



## condor888000 (30 Mar 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> 8 days, 12 hours, 52 mins and counting...



now....

Total time logged in: 13 days, 12 hours and 33 minutes.
March 30, 2005, 21:24:20


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2005)

Hey, aesop081, you have 58 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 11 days, 2 hours and 42 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
March 30, 2005, 22:25:53


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2005)

And I'll raise you a:

Hey, George Wallace, you have 28 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 27 days, 22 hours and 39 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
March 30, 2005, 23:00:18


----------



## Spartan (31 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And I'll raise you a:
> 
> Hey, George Wallace, you have 28 messages, 0 are new.
> Total time logged in: 27 days, 22 hours and 39 minutes.
> ...


You can turn off your computer you know


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 Mar 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> How do you know I dont have a kilt



i have a kilt wore it on my last annual. it is the MacDonald's of the isles. (thats the clan i am from on my dads side)


----------



## Jonny Boy (15 Apr 2005)

i need help before i really get addicted 

Hey, -Hutch-, you have 67 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 4 days, 10 hours and 36 minutes.

date registered-  Jan 11 2005


----------



## Trinity (15 Apr 2005)

Hutch... you have a kilt

And you're how big...

How many flocks of sheep did they have to kill
just to get enough wool???


----------



## TCBF (16 Apr 2005)

" (thats the clan i am from on my dads side)"

Being in the Clan is illegal, Hutch, not to mention, it can play Merry Old Hell with your security clearance.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## larry Strong (16 Apr 2005)

Mauler said:
			
		

> On the web there are two and only two websites really worth spending that much time on.
> 
> www.janes.com and www.army.ca
> 
> ...



Ah wrong

www.Army.ca
www.Wehrmacht-awards.com


----------



## Mauler (18 Apr 2005)

However, the Germans lost that one.


----------



## Jonny Boy (18 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Hutch... you have a kilt
> 
> And you're how big...
> 
> ...



ya i got a kilt. it is a little small on me my dad bought it in Scotland a while ago for himself, he has 2 now so i use on of them.





			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> " (thats the clan i am from on my dads side)"
> 
> Being in the Clan is illegal, Hutch, not to mention, it can play Merry Old heck with your security clearance.
> 
> ...


   

wouldn't it be being in a gang illegal? lol. every Scot is from a Clan


----------



## MdB (18 Apr 2005)

Are you an Army.ca addict?

No! I'm not Addicted! :threat:

Thx for listening to me. ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Apr 2005)

Hey, Navalsnipr, you have 9 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 2 days, 22 hours and 23 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
18 April 2005, 17:55:38


----------



## q_1966 (18 Apr 2005)

You just might be an Army.ca addict, if youve bookmarked it and set it as your home page  ;D


----------



## civvy3840 (18 Apr 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> You just might be an Army.ca addict, if youve bookmarked it and set it as your home page   ;D



I have it bookmarked...


----------



## Lexi (18 Apr 2005)

Today is my own little personal opposite day.

"Are you an army.ca addict?"

... NO!  ;D


----------



## Canadian Sig (18 Apr 2005)

I'm not an addict...addicts attend meetings!  ;D :dontpanic:


----------



## Burrows (18 Apr 2005)

13 days 4 hours 42 minutes...nah not addicted at all.


----------



## condor888000 (18 Apr 2005)

I have more time on than Burrows???????????

Hey, condor888000, you have 31 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 14 days, 23 hours and 11 minutes.


----------



## camochick (19 Apr 2005)

Hey, camochick, you have 65 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 15 days, 7 hours and 7 minutes.

muhahahahaha, I have more than you both hehe >


----------



## Burrows (19 Apr 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> Hey, camochick, you have 65 messages, 0 are new.
> Total time logged in: 15 days, 7 hours and 7 minutes.
> 
> muhahahahaha, I have more than you both hehe >



Yeah but you were a grat thread addict


----------



## aesop081 (19 Apr 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Yeah but you were a grat thread addict



So were you....but that thread is dead.......move on   ;D


----------



## camochick (20 Apr 2005)

I miss the grat caps thread. :'( Aesop, I remeber you posting in there quite often hehe >


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Apr 2005)

what was that thread all about?


----------



## vangemeren (20 Apr 2005)

I'm too lazy to write up a new explanation, so I'll just copy one I already typed:



> It is also the reason why posts from Radio Chatter aren't counted towards post count. It was deleted as it had gone off the tracks in terms of user conduct as it had no topic (well eventually it didn't, but it did have a starting rant).  Now if I remember correctly the present longest thread is the Music one here. Others may be longer but, I think they are conglomerates of many threads spliced into one. Also I seem to remember the title being "Gratuitous All Caps Thread 2" as it was started as a tribute to a rant on another website about how people TYPE LIKE THIS ALL THE TIME EVEN THOUGH THEY DON'T USE IT AS EMPHASIS. (Franko can elaborate on this)
> If anyone wants to know a more detailed story about the thread, just P.M me as I was in the thick of things.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2005)

When you are on "Dial Up" and you have a large download, such as this latest Adobe Reader 7.0 one, what else can you do to kill time at 0140 hrs?

Hey, George Wallace, you have 26 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 30 days, 4 hours and 52 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
April 22, 2005, 01:45:05

94% done and in fifteen minutes I can hit that proverbial Sack.

Big Yawnnnn..........must sleep........must lie down.................................




Ah!  Download complete......Install complete.......Night All!........


----------



## B.McTeer (22 Apr 2005)

army.ca is my home page am i an addict i wouldnt go that far


----------



## Lexi (22 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> what was that thread all about?


Absolutely nothing.  ;D


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Apr 2005)

OK  :-\  ; ;D


----------



## army_paralegal (23 Apr 2005)

I post mostly in the recruiting section. Paranoid about my push-ups, you know.


----------



## armyrules (23 Apr 2005)

I also have this site bookmarked!!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (23 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Total time logged in: 30 days, 4 hours and 52 minutes.



30 days?! Jesus...that's a whole month of your life spent on here. Think about it. ;D


----------



## Zombie (26 Apr 2005)

IÃ‚'m on vacation in Costa Rica right now and still had to find the time to catch up on everything...thatÃ‚'s it, no more Army.ca on vacation!!!


----------



## Big Foot (26 Apr 2005)

Hey, Big Foot, you have 54 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 10 days, 18 hours and 0 minutes.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Apr 2005)

Hey, -Hutch-, you have 72 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 5 days, 1 hours and 57 minutes.

i know i am not as bad as some people but wow i need a life, unless you concider ARMY.ca life support than with out it i would be in trouble.


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> 30 days?! Jesus...that's a whole month of your life spent on here. Think about it. ;D



That was January, now I'm working on points for February.   Wonder if I should strive for a normal Feb or a Leap Year Feb?   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (3 Jun 2005)

OH Yea!  Two days without my Army.ca fix.......my nerves are shot.....Heavy sigh of relieve......Life is good.....Thanks for the hard work Mike!


----------



## Blakey (3 Jun 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OH Yea!   Two days without my Army.ca fix.......my nerves are shot.....Heavy sigh of relieve......Life is good.....Thanks for the hard work Mike!


Tell me about it...I was even searching Google News for information as to when the forums would be back up  ;D, safe to say there wasnt any


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Jun 2005)

I was having withdrawal symptoms about 2 hours into the blackout. How am I gonna survive IAP? :'(


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Jun 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OH Yea!   Two days without my Army.ca fix.......my nerves are shot.....Heavy sigh of relieve......Life is good.....Thanks for the hard work Mike!



i know. those were 2 long days. i was desperately trying to get on army.ca the whole time. my family was laughing at me.

oh and now my total time-

Hey, -Hutch-, you have 85 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 7 days, 10 hours and 24 minutes.


----------



## Burrows (3 Jun 2005)

I have spent 2 weeks half a day and 1 hour on here since it began showing the feature..


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Jun 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I have spent 2 weeks half a day and 1 hour on here since it began showing the feature..



so that would be somewere around 14 days, and 13 hours?


----------



## condor888000 (3 Jun 2005)

Hey, condor888000, you have 66 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 19 days, 41 minutes.

I have too much time on my hands....


----------



## Mappy (5 Jun 2005)

haha.....I just found this forum yesterday and I find it so much fun!  I will soon be among the rest of you army.ca addicts!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Sep 2005)

Well its been 2 months since this thread has died so I'd like to see where everyone stands, especially mappy

Hey, Future Unknown, you have 19 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 7 days, 6 hours and 45 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
September 01, 2005, 01:02:33


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Sep 2005)

Hey, Mike Bobbitt, you have 1226 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 95 days, 14 hours and 29 minutes.


----------



## TCBF (1 Sep 2005)

Well, it keeps me out of the bars (notwithstanding the fact that I am typing this in the Wainwright Warrant Officer's and Sergeant's Mess)...











...drinking tea.  

Tom


----------



## SemperFidelis (1 Sep 2005)

Im an addicting in the making ...so bare with me


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2005)

I must appologize.....I've been negligent in my posting.....three months in Edmonton, (WITHOUT AN ESCORT...Thank you!) on Crse.

Hey, George Wallace, you have 47 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 38 days, 21 hours and 45 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
September 01, 2005, 07:16:15

Yes! I am an addict.  :-[


----------



## Drummy (1 Sep 2005)

I did't look it up, but I think I joined the organization some time in 2001. Don't post too often. do I.  

Hey, Drummy, you have 0 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 26 days, 11 hours and 25 minutes.
Show unread posts since last visit.
Show new replies to your posts.
September 01, 2005, 09:25:31


----------



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2005)

So, as the updated membership once again grows, inching towards 8K, how many of you newbies feel you too are becoming addicted to Army.ca?  We have a large late night crowd, helped by the fact that we now have posters in Afghanistan and Australia, posting on a relatively regular basis. Then as the dawn creeps across the land, we gradually see a great influx of contributers posting in the vast array of threads seeking information or just military discourse.  It seems that Western Canadians can keep the site quite active into the 'Zero Dark Thirty' hours and make for some 'serious' catchup viewing the next day.  So, are you too addicted?


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Sep 2005)

Army.ca....It's like an internet-literate soldiers crack


----------



## canadianchick (30 Sep 2005)

Oh god i joined yesterday and Im already at 6hours and 59 no wait ... 7hours and Im not even done for today. I realy am dedicated.


----------



## condor888000 (30 Sep 2005)

Hey, condor888000, you have 89 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 23 days, 15 hours and 2 minutes


----------



## Cpl.Banks (30 Sep 2005)

Addict...me, nah, do I love it...for sure...I would be an addict if it weren't for homework 
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## condor888000 (30 Sep 2005)

I'm an addict inspite of my homework. And the attempted blocking of this site by my school, didn't work too well though..... ;D


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Oct 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> I'm an addict inspite of my homework. And the attempted blocking of this site by my school, didn't work too well though..... ;D



Same here...My school also tried to block it, but then my friend told me how to get around the block thing. So I can now come on any time I want!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2005)

Out of curiosity....why were your schools blocking Army.ca?  Were they trying to block all Military sites?  Is there a strong "Anti-military" mentality at your schools?  What do they teach for History (Plains of Abraham, War of 1812, NW Rebellion, South Africa, WW I, WW II, Korea)?


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity....why were your schools blocking Army.ca?   Were they trying to block all Military sites?   Is there a strong "Anti-military" mentality at your schools?   What do they teach for History (Plains of Abraham, War of 1812, NW Rebellion, South Africa, WW I, WW II, Korea)?



I am not sure. You can get onto other sites like the defense site and the recruiting one. Seems pretty stupid just to block army.ca.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Oct 2005)

My school tried to block it because I was going on it instead of doing history/english/computer science.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Oct 2005)

And shall we look forward to your future posts complaining that the Army should recruit you even if your grades are below the cut off line for merit listing .. because you're just too dedicated for us not to want you? Try focussing on your current mission, instead of dreaming about uncertain future possibilities.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Oct 2005)

Well I am still   a honors student in the Science international baccalaureate (how do you think I was able to defeat the block and setup the computers to play quake all at the same time lol) so.....
don't look forward to that from me

editted for spelling


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2005)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> Well I am still    a honors student in the Science international baccalauteate (how do you think I was able to defeat the block and setup the computers to play quake all at the same time lol) so.....



It was just that kind of stunt that got our whole course EXTRAs, when the Crse WO caught someone playing games on a laptop in class, instead of listening intently to the lecture and taking notes.  Sometimes being too smart, will make you STUPID and not well received by your Coursemates.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Oct 2005)

Well believe me no one else in my english class was complaining, I set it up for everyone lol.


----------



## condor888000 (1 Oct 2005)

Yeah....my whole board went through this phase where they blocked pretty mush every single site that wasn't preapproved. REason being far too much time was being lost to games. They blocked any site with links to game sites and a bunch more for no reason I can figure......... So.....Army.ca was gone for a bit until they decided to go back to just blocking certain sites.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Oct 2005)

Am I? Yes!

Wes


----------



## Burrows (1 Oct 2005)

I'd expect an IB student to be able to spell baccalaureate correctly.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Oct 2005)

HA HA HA HA, nope, I took the science's, skipped the english, but took Japanese.
I don't really like the whole shakesphere thang.....
I took Physics (anyone who's taken IB knows this ranks up there with one of the toughest high school courses available), Biology, Computer Science, American history, Japanese, theory of knowledge, Math.
I'll be writing my extended essay for a credit, not doing CAS hours. 

Kyle are you IB?


----------



## Burrows (1 Oct 2005)

If I had actually felt like getting up to catch the bus to Bateman I would have been.

Instead my day consists of, science, gym, waging war with the school board over education (while I should be in french), lunch, and math.

Theres a bunch of my old classmates who are IB now.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Oct 2005)

Didn't feel like it eh?

Well if it was only a bus ride that was the difference between you being in regular or IB, and you decided taking the bus was too much work its better you didn't take IB, you couldn't hack it.

(I'm from well out of catchment as well, a good hour to hour and a half ride for me)


----------



## condor888000 (1 Oct 2005)

IB sucks. Absolutley nothing but more work. I was in, dropped out after grade 9 cause I wanted to have a life. If you're IB, odds are you either do nohting and barely get by, or do nothing but work and get by. Thats it. I've had so many buddies drop it cause they realized that. If you're going abroad fopr post secondary, its not a bad idea, otherwise, don't bother, won't get you any farther ahead at the end of the day. Espically for RMC. Because you need a life out side to get accepted, and most IB kids don't have that. Its not a good idea if you're staying in the country.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (1 Oct 2005)

Well your right in the sense that you have to work your ass off, but if your a good student you can pull it off, get honors and manage to have a life.
Your forced to do volunteer work for your diploma. 
It gets difficult but most people I now manage to do the IB thing volunteer, work and have a Hobby. 
Then there's the other 50% of IB that get washed out, and in my division sent back to there catchment schools.


----------



## condor888000 (2 Oct 2005)

At my school its more like 80% attretion before start of grade 12. And IB math.......95% after grade 9!


----------



## Burrows (2 Oct 2005)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> Your forced to do volunteer work for your diploma.



That happens anywhere.

Also,  I doubt its because I couldn't hack it.  I have other commitments which mean I don't have the time I would like to have.

I
-Moderate here
-Do cadets
-Work with schools in my area for Guidance sessions
-Help with Kids Help Phone awareness in my local schools

I'm sure I would never be able to "hack" it. :

Gee..for never having met me, and knowing nothing beyond my blue haired avatar and a staff badge, you sure seem to know a lot about what I do with my free time :

Also, I was advised against going for IB by 3 of my teachers for different reasons.  None of which being I couldn't hack it.

 Hey, Kyle Burrows, you have 373 messages, 0 are new.
Total time logged in: 18 days, 13 hours and 32 minutes.


----------



## condor888000 (2 Oct 2005)

True....but IB requires something like an addditional 300 hours on top of the regular 40.


----------



## Burrows (2 Oct 2005)

I think its more Creativity and Art hours or something.  You're expected to produce some amazing stuff I think.


----------



## condor888000 (2 Oct 2005)

Yes it is, CAS hours are what is required. Community, Active, Service hours. My buddies hate the mere idea of CAS now........


----------



## Cpl.Banks (4 Nov 2005)

150 hours of CAS, 50-volunteer 50-sports and physical activity 50-arts and creativity...luckily for me planning my lessons for Cadets counts ;D
Defiantly hate physics 12 I.B. and math with honors, and I hate math! Anybody else in the I.B. and hating it?
UBIQUE!!!

P.S. I have a life and yet still manage 4's and 5's in most classes...(4=70-79, 5=80-89) except for stupid math...


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2005)

So Mike goes off line around 1130 hrs and comes back on around 1539 hrs, after successfully installing a larger hard drive and the floodgates are open.  Over 90 members and new members laying in wait.  Now don't tell me any of you are not addicted to Army.ca!


----------



## Pieman (23 Nov 2005)

> Now don't tell me any of you are not addicted to Army.ca!


I am still in denial.


----------



## geo (23 Nov 2005)

Addicted?
Me?
Naw!.... I don't think so ?!?!
Am I?
Now you're making me worry!
Cheez


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Nov 2005)

I'm not an addict, I can quit any time I want. Other people are addicts, not me.....


----------



## winchable (23 Nov 2005)

Oh I totally know what you mean, whenever I get offline I come back because I _want_ to not because I _have _ to...


Although during the outage this afternoon I developed a twitch and attacked a group of school children with a piece of sheet metal and a cactus on a stick.


----------



## armyvern (23 Nov 2005)

Hmmmm...

Time Logged In: 12 days, 1 hour, 49 minutes.....

Date Registered:  September 18, 2005, 07:44:44 
Last Active:  Today at 19:53:11 

An addict? Nope. Member for 64 days, only spent a total of 289 hours of them on here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2005)

Want a really scary statistic?

Since June 2004, registered users have logged a total of 6133 days online. That's almost 17 years in about 18 months. This also doesn't include inactive accounts that are automatically culled.


----------



## armyvern (23 Nov 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Want a really scary statistic?
> 
> Since June 2004, registered users have logged a total of 6133 days online. That's almost 17 years in about 18 months. This also doesn't include inactive accounts that are automatically culled.



Just goes to show that I'm not the only un-addicted one then!!  ;D


----------



## boots (23 Nov 2005)

I've only been here for two weeks and I am already up to 11 messages and 17 hours... hmm

The number of threads I am trying to read/follow is growing at an alarming rate


----------



## MeatheadMick (26 Nov 2005)

Um, i actually just registered for an account but i've been here a long time. I actually only signed up because i was reading things up on Signal ops, and i saw someone posting about how he thought coffee was the liquid of the gods. I laughed and was telling my friend Bruno that is addicted to the shit about it, he laughed and said it was him that posted it... lol small world


----------



## MeatheadMick (26 Nov 2005)

oh yeah, Pieman, that bike's a yamaha Vstar 650 in you sig right?? lol j/w  More than just the army stuff can keep you addicted to army.ca... like... army crack for instance... better than the apples with your navarin  :warstory: 

oh yeah, why is the salute all f***ed up?? it's the left hand saluting


----------



## Burrows (27 Nov 2005)

The smiley suffers from mental retardation.  We're an equal oppourtunity employer.

20 Days, 7 hours and 8 minutes.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2006)

The Army.ca Monkey is too strong for some.  Their addiction to the site is so great that they just can't get enough and must come back time and time again, never happy to be lurkers, but have to be a member so that they can post, even if they have been BANNED, put on WARNING, or been outed.  They have become addicts and MUST come on and post....it just has to be......a post; their kingdom for a post.......Well, it does keep the site interesting and active.  Lots of interesting info to be found or discussed.  Lots of hours down range.  Greaat Isn't It!  Feel the Rush!


----------



## GAP (10 Apr 2006)

Have they come out with a patch yet?? Kinda like tying two fingers together, then four, then each hand...they let them type
 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Have they come out with a patch yet?? Kinda like tying two fingers together, then four, then each hand...they let them type
> ;D



Where would we stop?

Fingers, Hands, Toes, Feet, Elbows, Nose, Chin, Pencil in mouth.......Where would the madness stop?


----------



## GAP (10 Apr 2006)

we're talking withdrawal here !!! anything goes, sorta ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Apr 2006)

Well I am a post addict elsewhere, but here you can only post so many: “Well back in my day” or the “FNC1 is godlike”  ;D

I do find it interesting to read what going on in the military and wished we had the internet back then.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2006)

You heritic.  Tanknet Junkie!   ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Apr 2006)

I freely admit to being addicted to tanks, which being Canadian really hurts as our Armoured units take on the world with their Main Battle ATV's   :'(


----------



## Franko (11 Apr 2006)

Ouch Colin.....that hurt.     :'(

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2006)

Ewwww! Three Tanknetters in a row.  Now if Zip and T19 visited more often.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Apr 2006)

Franko said:
			
		

> Ouch Colin.....that hurt.     :'(
> 
> Regards



But I do say a prayer for you black hatters, God grant them a Leo 2, for they are devout and fulleth of the loins


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Apr 2006)

Hello my name is Hot Lips and I...
Yes it would seem that I too have an addiction to Army.ca and I might add I would consider it one of the healthier ones a person could have.
My better half is on here too and we have logged in a little over two days here as we are fairly new members...oh I found you before he did  ;D

Cheers
HL


----------



## Journeyman (13 Apr 2006)

Well, I can state that I do NOT have an army.ca addiction. 

It's only an addiction if you're trying to quit - - since I'm not trying to quit, I merely have an army.ca...uh, _lifestyle_...ya, that's it   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (19 Apr 2006)

As a member of the Staff, I can concure with Journeyman on this being a .......ah......cough...cough....._lifestyle_.  I get to watch all the people who have been BANNED from the site persistently try to get back on, some for over a year now, and others who swear off it to all and sundry, but still come back to lurk, hoping no one will notice.   ;D  Yes.....it is a _lifestyle_.   ;D


----------



## Pea (19 Apr 2006)

Wow, I don't think I have ever admitted I am an army.ca addict.

Guess it's time to admit the truth..

Hey, Pea, you have 174 messages, 0 are new
Total time logged in: 40 days, 23 hours and 36 minutes.
Registered: December 1, 2004

Ouch, I am the consummate loser. Can I be the Army.ca mascot or something? I'll wear a uniform!  ;D


----------



## DanielSchnarr (19 Apr 2006)

Yeah I'm an addict. I've been on here every time I turned on the computer. (Since I've signed up)


----------



## Yrys (20 Jul 2006)

My name is (*****) Yrys, and I am  an addict
a regular visitor since I register the 18th June 2006.

I've been on the site for 4 days, 11 hours and 52 minutes and counting...


----------



## GAP (20 Jul 2006)

MJP teased me by email yesterday that I have more posts than him....and he's been here ??

Is there a patch?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2006)

No patch.....but sometimes we do manage to get together and cry in our beer......well,......not really cry...... but....have some good cheer.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2006)

Just 'cause I had to sit out at TF33-06 for a week and missed all the fun of those not getting their fix.........just reading the "Site is Down" topic reinforces this thread.   ;D


----------



## Journeyman (27 Aug 2006)

It's good to have the methadone taken away now and then....if only to remind you of your heroin craving   

"my name is Journeyman, and I too am an army.cahollic"


----------



## rmacqueen (27 Aug 2006)

I have decided to give up sleep in order to spend more time on this site.  Afterall, who really needs sleep anyway, especially not with those giant dragons flying over my head  ;D


----------



## Red 6 (27 Aug 2006)

*Are you an Army.ca addict**
[size=10pt]
[size=10pt]
ROGER, OVER*


----------



## GAP (27 Aug 2006)

*Are you an Army.ca addict*

Nah....I can quit anytime..

even right now....see.......


...................

I'll get to it later, busy right now


----------



## Slim (27 Aug 2006)

Are you an Army.ca addict?

I tried to stay away...

I now work on a ship at sea...and still get up in the middle of the night to read this F*&%$£G site!


----------



## yoman (27 Aug 2006)

11 days, 6 hours and 20 minutes.

Yea, I think I'm hooked. 

Time well spent.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Aug 2006)

...or wasted.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Aug 2006)

Best $.04 per hour I've ever spent.


----------



## Old Guy (27 Aug 2006)

I don't really mind missing out on Army.ca once in a while.  

Heck, after a few days the night sweats and trembling goes away.

It's not a problem . . . . really.

:0
jim


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

since i fund this siteaug 31 i've been hooked
*hello my name is warspite and i'm an army.ca addict*


----------



## cameron (28 Aug 2006)

Whew! what a relief to find out i'm not alone. ;D


----------



## snowy (28 Aug 2006)

I am definitely an Army.ca addict more than my favourite Pomegranate, 1 pump blackberry, lemonade frappuchino juice blend ;D. It is a great site to come to know people who can be your Heroes and Friends. 


cheers snowy.


----------



## ClaytonD (28 Aug 2006)

It's 4:00 AM right now... Point proven


----------



## MARS2INF (29 Aug 2006)

I take the laptop to the can (heads for you Navy-types)... Game. Set. Match.

(oh, yeah, and it has army.ca on it when I go in there...)


----------



## Burrows (30 Aug 2006)

Army.ca - The monkey lives on.


----------



## armyrules (30 Aug 2006)

I got Army.ca as my homepage so I think I fall into the category of addiced as well!! No rehab for me


----------



## Old Guy (30 Aug 2006)

Jeez -- I guess I'm not as far gone as I feared.

Army.ca is NOT my homepage.  Yet.

But I have been hiding links to it under innocent looking icons.  Is that something I should worry about?


jim


----------



## therev (30 Aug 2006)

What about being heard saying, "I got to check army.ca" in your sleep.  

Is that sign of addiction?


----------



## Kate723 (30 Aug 2006)

Logged in for 2 days 2 hours and 27 minutes. Addicted? I choose to think not... 

How do you make Army.ca your homepage? I'm technomologically challenged


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

Kate723 said:
			
		

> How do you make Army.ca your homepage? I'm technomologically challenged



Click on the "tools" drop-down menu at the top of your screen.  Select "internet options".  It should open to the "general" tab, if not, select it.  The top of that is where you can enter the homepage address of your choice.  Or, to make it easier, go to the site that you want as your home page, choose "use current" then click on "apply" and voila!


----------



## sm0ke (18 Oct 2006)

Total time logged in: 15 days, 18 hours and 25 minutes.

That's 15 days, 18 hours, 25 minutes worth of work I didn't get done   >


----------



## medaid (18 Oct 2006)

muahahaha only 1 day 7hrs and 39min....thank goodness I dont know what I'll do if my laptop was actualy functional....I'd probably get a tan on my forehead that says ARMY.CA from all the radiation coming off my screen  ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Oct 2006)

I am now up to 4 days, 15 hours and 32 minutes, my butt hurts


----------



## Yrys (19 Oct 2006)

Hey,

I registered in mid June (2006) and I'M at 10 days, 16 hours ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

Now now children,
113 days, 23 hours and 35 minutes. :warstory:


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Oct 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now now children,
> 113 days, 23 hours and 35 minutes. :warstory:



Do you ever sleep Bruce?


----------



## Jay4th (19 Oct 2006)

Do I have to count the years I lived with Infidel-6, reading over his shoulder calling him a geek for spending all his time here?
He eventually forced me to get a laptop although he sprung for a router.  We NEVER pm'd if we were within yelling range.


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Oct 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now now children,
> 113 days, 23 hours and 35 minutes. :warstory:


Holy gentle Jesus. And  I thought my 7 days, 22 hrs, 8 minutes were a lot.


----------



## Pea (19 Oct 2006)

Gah - I don't know if I should admit this...

71 days, 18 hours and 41 minutes.  

What can I say? A lot of late nights..


----------



## amberaston (19 Oct 2006)

Ok. Count me in on the whole addiction thing. I can only use the pc at work. If I had a computer at home I would be in big trouble. Besides sneaking at work is a lot funner. It makes it more interesting.  But I am the proud owner of 2 days 3 hours and 13 min. YEE HAW!!!!!!!!  8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Oct 2006)

Bruce, grasshopper:

Total time logged in: 174 days, 14 hours and 56 minutes.
Hey, Mike Bobbitt, you have 3014 messages, 1 is new.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bruce, grasshopper:
> 
> Total time logged in: 174 days, 14 hours and 56 minutes.
> Hey, Mike Bobbitt, you have 3014 messages, 1 is new.



Frig, I hate that friggin' pebble...


----------



## Pea (19 Oct 2006)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bruce, grasshopper:
> 
> Total time logged in: 174 days, 14 hours and 56 minutes.
> Hey, Mike Bobbitt, you have 3014 messages, 1 is new.





			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Now now children,
> 113 days, 23 hours and 35 minutes. :warstory:



But you're an Owner and a Mod... What's my excuse?  :-[


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2006)

It's only an "addiction" if you're trying to quit; otherwise it's merely "lifestyle"....and I'm not going to any army.ca anonymous meetings!

...31 days, 19 hours and 56 minutes of army.ca lifestylin'  8)


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2006)

And you think you have a problem? This is from March 2006

Total Time Spent Online: 40 days, 15 hours and 15 minutes. 
Total Posts: 1,612 posts 
Total Topics Started: 64 topics


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> *And you think you have a problem? *



I certainly don't think I have any problems!  

(OK, maybe...just _maybe_.... I'm too forgiving and unduly kind to people who post really stupid shit on this site. Maybe. But I am trying to work through it   )


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> (OK, maybe...just _maybe_.... I'm too forgiving and unduly kind to people who post really stupid shit on this site. Maybe. But I am trying to work through it   )



Whew....Keep up the kindness....don't work to hard...my posts will improve...promise!!!  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Whew....Keep up the kindness....don't work to hard...my posts will improve...promise!!!  ;D



_Obviously_....not intended for you. Because we can target you through other family members  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Oct 2006)

Total time logged in: 4 days, 5 hours and 39 minutes
Its my homepage too, and sometimes I get on at school(when my work is done I may add).


----------



## condor888000 (19 Oct 2006)

Total time logged in: 42 days, 14 hours and 53 minutes.

Just keeps climbing and climbing and climbing....


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's only an "addiction" if you're trying to quit; otherwise it's merely "lifestyle"....and I'm not going to any army.ca anonymous meetings!



Didn't I see you at one in September?  You were a Guest Lecturer, weren't you?   ;D

Not enough room for the statistics..... ;D


----------



## Old Guy (19 Oct 2006)

I'm still trying to break the 4 day barrier.  But then, I had a break in service.

GAP and I deserve special dispensation.  We're old.  Besides, he's a Marine.


jim


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2006)

Old Guy said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to break the 4 day barrier.  But then, I had a break in service.
> 
> GAP and I deserve special dispensation.  We're old.  Besides, he's a Marine.
> 
> ...


and here I was only going to ask for special dispensation for you because of your service.... 



uh....what's special dispensation?

 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> uh....what's special dispensation?



Think "Special Olympics"....only with _Depends_   >

(Sorry Jim, it was out there just waiting to be grabbed)


----------



## tlg (19 Oct 2006)

To be an addict is to admit a problem. Pffffffffft. I'm no Army.ca addict, I'm just an intel gathering whore.


----------



## Jacqueline (22 Oct 2006)

*nervous laughter* hehe

I could read for hours. Hey, I don't think I should be doing this, I gotta say baby, I ain't going to get no move on in this world, lying around in the sun, licking my a** all day. I am already an addict. *hehe*


----------



## camochick (22 Oct 2006)

30 days, 12 hours 16 minutes....No I am not an addict. >


----------



## career_radio-checker (22 Oct 2006)

I've figured it out.

Mike Bobbit is a Sith Lord!
He's using his mind control powers to manipulate us in his global inter-web domination plans. Today Army.ca; tomorrow CP gear; Next week dnd.ca!!!      

Luke?! we need you Luke! LUUUUKE!

Just kidding Mike 
p.s. please don't banish me to the outer relm of military.com


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Oct 2006)

So what the heck am I supposed to do with this ungodly withdrawal from Army.ca that the forces is subjecting me too...sighhhhhhhhh   

All good I am getting paid for having the time of my life  

HL


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2006)

Geez when I come to St Jean in Feb, they are going to issue me a lap top for my course!!! I'll still get to stay connected!!  ;D

Hope you're having fun HotLips!!


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Oct 2006)

:rofl:

Hey I couldn't get a second pair of boots for the better part of 6 weeks...good luck with the lap top  
I am fortunate enough to be in St Jean with MRM today...
Lovin' it  8)
Miss my Army.ca family though :-*

HL


----------



## nsmedicman (22 Oct 2006)

4 days....1 hour....28 minutes


----------



## gaspasser (22 Oct 2006)

3 days, 22 and a half hours....only at work.  Ummm, collecting information for my position..yah-yah.
You're only and addic if you go to meetings!  We don't meet for beers, yet.


----------



## armyvern (22 Oct 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Hey I couldn't get a second pair of boots for the better part of 6 weeks...good luck with the lap top
> I am fortunate enough to be in St Jean with MRM today...
> ...



Ahhh HotLips...but I am a Supply Tech. Which has nothing to do with the Lap-top...It's standard issue for the ILQ.  ;D

Vern


----------



## Sig_Des (22 Oct 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Ahhh HotLips...but I am a Supply Tech. Which has nothing to do with the Lap-top...It's standard issue for the ILQ.  ;D
> 
> Vern



The question Vern, is which goody of a laptop are you going to set yourself up with? I've become spoiled myself. The CF-29s and GoBook IIIs, which have touchscreens, and are rugged enough that you can beat someone to death with them, and then check your email?

But the one I currently have issued to me, I really enjoy. Dell latitude|800 w/ widescreen, DVD player, integrated speakers...Oh yeah, I love my issued kit  

I can check out Army.CA ANYWHERE


----------



## navymich (22 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The question Vern, is which goody of a laptop are you going to set yourself up with?



That's need-to-know information for those on ILQ.  Issued to all students while on course.  8)


----------



## warspite (23 Oct 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> since i fund this siteaug 31 i've been hooked
> *hello my name is warspite and i'm an army.ca addict*


Ahhhh, one of my first posts from so long ago sigh.....(looks off into the distance remembering that day a month or so ago).....
Anyway... it was posted before I learned of the marvel that is the spell checker... All HAIL THE MIGHTY SPELL CHECKER 
Anyhow I've learned much since then, an with 5 days, 7 hours and 7 minutes I would like to reaffirm that:
Since i find this site *AUG 1* I've been hooked:
*HELLO MY NAME IS WARSPITE AND I AM AN ARMY.CA ADDICT*​


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, one of my first posts from so long ago sigh.....(looks off into the distance remembering that day a month or so ago).....
> Anyway... it was posted before I learned of the marvel that is the spell checker... All HAIL THE MIGHTY SPELL CHECKER
> Anyhow I've learned much since then, an with 5 days, 7 hours and 7 minutes I would like to reaffirm that:
> Since i find this site *AUG 1* I've been hooked:
> *HELLO MY NAME IS WARSPITE AND I AM AN ARMY.CA ADDICT*​



You have done well but you still have much to learn my young padawan.
12 days, 9 hours and 35 minutes

Your next lesson challenges you to master the army's issueing system. Like Master Sig_Des and Master Vern you must learn how to aquire an issued lap-top with satellite wireless so that even when you are in the middle of the woods, you can still check into army.ca


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Oct 2006)

hmm, even with the aquired laptop I am only at 26 days, 14 hours and 28 minutes.

It doesn't seem that bad in comparison to other times here. Kind of like comparing recreational marijuana use to smoking crack, right? RIGHT???


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2006)

> Completely Laugable:
> 
> Sig Des: Mbr since 30 Nov 03 (*35 months*!!) shows* 26 days, 14 hrs, and 28 minutes*;
> 
> ...



Step back and learn young 'uns:

The Librarian (formerly known as Armyvern):

Member since 18 Sept 05 (a mere *13 months kids*): *33 days, 13 hours and 20 minutes * !!

A full month of my past year spent doing library research on this site at all odd hours of the day and night!!


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Oct 2006)

Gee, all of you should get a life!  >
....damn I guess that includes myself.  :-[


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

Here's a little video I found:

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/4111/

It's about an addiction to World of Warcraft but it confirms my belief that an addiction to the internet or all-encompassing "technolgy" really does exist and could be just as dangerous as the other addictions.


----------



## p_imbeault (23 Oct 2006)

You guys can quit whenever you want though right?  ;D


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

of course I can. In fact I will start right now...


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Oct 2006)

... Oh GOD I need help!  :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2007)

Soooooo..........fifty or so odd hours without Army.ca..........are your nerves settled yet?


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 Jan 2007)

I am totaly addict to army.ca

This weekend while the site was down...I felt totaly lost at work. I did not know what to look for on the internet....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2007)

Find anything good?


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 Jan 2007)

actually no...I got updated on some paperwork I had to do....

and well..it was a pretty long day..saturday it rained all day so no one was out and I worked outside for one of my job so...I was quite often inside...


that the joy of my security job.


----------



## gaspasser (8 Jan 2007)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> I am totaly addict to army.ca
> 
> This weekend while the site was down...I felt totaly lost at work. I did not know what to look for on the internet....


Oh, Thank the gods, the site was down...I thought it was my system and my server...I called my ISP everything but nice words...I tried and tried to get into the site whenever I could squirrel away the computer from my kids...am I a bad parent for doing that???


Luckily the site is back up and I can type again...
All Hail A!


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jan 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Find anything good?


I went to Troops.ca to get my fix, not the same though   (but troops.ca is a good site   )


----------



## PQLUR (8 Jan 2007)

Use to only use army.ca as an reference tool (good place to look for info, links etc) never really bothered posting until this xmas lve period had some extra time on my hands for some reason this yr. and found myself posting to different threads and checking this site several times during the day . . . so yes I guess I am considered an addict.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Jan 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> (but troops.ca is a good site   )



 :rofl:       :sniper:




> Are you an Army.ca addict



I took a job here didn't I ?


----------



## warspite (8 Jan 2007)

PQLUR said:
			
		

> Use to only use army.ca as an reference tool (good place to look for info, links etc) never really bothered posting until this xmas lve period *had some extra time on my hands for some reason this yr. and found myself posting to different threads and checking this site several times during the day * . . . so yes I guess I am considered an addict.


See this is how it begins, first you make a single post.... then your hooked. ;D


----------



## MPSHIELD (8 Jan 2007)

I have a confession. I'm am addicted Army.ca and proud of it.

When the site was down on the weekend. I had no idea what to do! i was lost...... ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jan 2007)

Hey cdnaviator, I only said that so I wouldn't get in trouble  


EDIT: Would you look at that, Troops.ca is down for me  >


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jan 2007)

TAC MP said:
			
		

> I have a confession. I'm am addicted Army.ca and proud of it.
> 
> When the site was down on the weekend. I had no idea what to do! i was lost...... ;D



Same Here,  I would have never figured it out but here it is

I'm NL_Engineer, and I'm an Army.ca Addict  ;D


----------



## armyvern (8 Jan 2007)

Yes, I absolutely am an army.ca addict.

I will admit though, that during my recess breaks this past weekend in the army.ca  detox centre, I did register on troops.ca. With that being said, I did post twice, in a thread about army.ca being down!! As well, I chatted with a Mod there, and asked if it would be appropriate for me to answer any clothing related questions that I came across on that site by posting links to the army.ca   site answers.  >

So, no fears, my major work will be done here!!  ;D (I'll probably be banned from there shortly!!)


----------



## career_radio-checker (10 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Soooooo..........fifty or so odd hours without Army.ca..........are your nerves settled yet?



NO! I actually had nothing else to do on the computer and had to go outside. Now the assgroove in my chair is all lumpy.


----------



## AMcLeod (12 Jan 2007)

only 11hours and 29 min. 

is it a bad sign when most of the e-mail in my inbox is from army.ca


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2007)

Depends what it's about, I suppose.  BTW, nice avatar pic....what is it?  Where'd ya get it?  Know where it was taken?


----------



## AMcLeod (3 Feb 2007)

the avatar is called AEV moving and its under vehicle's in the profile modifier


----------



## proudnurse (3 Feb 2007)

Since a copy of my PM's go to my email, and every time someone posts on a topic that I do, that notification thing comes to my email also......so yes I go back to the thread alot, to see the current information.......

So sometimes I'm not even logged in but still reading, especially the news articles that everyone posts here also, so I guess that qualifies me as an addict also  8) , but I don't mind since you guys are great!  ;D

And here I am again, taking a break before I leave to my daughters' Birthday Party in about an hour. 

Rebecca


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2007)

AMcLeod said:
			
		

> the avatar is called AEV moving and its under vehicle's in the profile modifier



Never mind, I was just messin with ya.  I was nearby when it was taken.


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2007)

OMG,

I can't even imagine having posts sent to my e-mail.  

Cripes,

This morning I had 87 (*87*!!!) e-mails from army.ca, and the only notifications that I get are those advising that I have recd a new PM. (or now, also a reported thread). I can't even fathom the millions I'd have to wade through if I also got posts sent.

You are a brave girl there Rebecca!!  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (3 Feb 2007)

Ah.....it's the notification, that someone has replied to a topic. Not all the posts themselves, but it says someone has replied to a topic that you're watching and you can click on the link. Boy, that would be alot! 

Rebecca


----------



## Pea (3 Feb 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> This morning I had 87 (*87*!!!) e-mails from army.ca, and the only notifications that I get are those advising that I have recd a new PM. (or now, also a reported thread). I can't even fathom the millions I'd have to wade through if I also got posts sent.



Yeesh Vern, when does the official fan club start? Can I get a membership card or something? ;D


----------



## Yrys (3 Feb 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Can I get a membership card or something? ;D



You DON'T know there is a waiting time for that ?  >

Less time spend on army.ca, more waiting time


----------



## Pea (3 Feb 2007)

I think I am good to go in the "waiting time" area. If you look at the "more stats" at the bottom of the forum page, you'll see I am in the Top 10 for time online.

Not sure if I should be proud, or embarassed...


----------



## Yrys (3 Feb 2007)

Don't worry, in 2 weeks, your time here will go down the pit  !


----------



## Justacivvy (3 Feb 2007)

Yep we can start an A.A. (army.ca addicts) group  ;D


----------



## orange.paint (3 Feb 2007)

I was clean for months.
Once an addict always an addict. :crybaby:


----------



## career_radio-checker (4 Feb 2007)

How to tell if your're an army.ca addict

Look in the mirror. If the image staring back at you warrants a momentary laps of shock, pitty, revolt, horror, or need to kill the image in the mirror;  PUT THE MOUSE DOWN!

Also, if you start to look like this, it might be a good idea to go outside and let your skin have contact with real air.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2007)

So once again..................Army.ca addicts were left awaiting some form of detox and searching frantically for a fix.........and I thought it was only the DIN Firewall.......


----------



## CdnArtyWife (4 Aug 2007)

BTW, I think the Army.ca group on Facebook is meant to augment one's addiction. 

It is not an adequate version of Army.ca methodone.


----------



## geo (6 Aug 2007)

Ugh, finger & toenails down to the quick......  ouch!

Thank god you're back, a little bit longer & I woulda been back outdoors smoking some stogies.


----------



## mysteriousmind (6 Aug 2007)

with summer...I  have found a fix : the sun, the outdoors...

as winter will be back to our door soon...il become...more addic again, and look like this...


----------

